
Show HN: New version released 1.1 – Full featured Vue file upload component - safrazik
https://safrazik.github.io/vue-file-agent/
======
tony
I was delighted to find when I uploaded files, there was an icon for the
filetype.

Additionally, it let me play my video when I added them.

The advanced demo is even more impressive. It reminds me of blueprint
demos[1].

I wasn't able to get file upload progress on the main demo, I imagine because
the blob sets immediately?

Also, both the list view and the grid view look very appealing. Starred.

Possible title optimization:

Show HN: vue-file-agent: Uploader w/ multi-file, preview, progress support

[1]
[https://blueprintjs.com/docs/#core/components/button](https://blueprintjs.com/docs/#core/components/button)

~~~
safrazik
Thank you so much for your words. Sorry for the delayed response. I'm new
here. In main demo, auto file upload on select is not enabled. Thanks for the
star. Thanks for the advice on title optimization - I am following it on the
next post.

